# Macro Lens Vs Add-ons?



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

Apologies if this is an obvious question but any help appreciated!

I have been looking for a lens that can take close up photos (I have a Sony a200 which can take the Minolta/Konika lenses) and am struggling a little, predominantly because I don't know what I'm looking for. I have found a number of 'close up' lenses that screw into the end of your normal lens like filters which magnify the image.

Are these any good or just a cheap fix to what is better achieved with a propoer lens (and if so can anyone recommend a lens type/strength for dedicated macro work?).

Cheers!

Rich


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

oddgitt said:


> I have found a number of 'close up' lenses that screw into the end of your normal lens like filters which magnify the image.


I was advised to buy these from this very forum - They seem to work well enough (IMO of course :lol: ) for me.

Just a few to sample...


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

That's me sold! Nice pictures indeed.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I have a Sigma 50mm Macro on my Sony A200 and it takes beautiful photos, if I set the camera dial to the macro setting.

I have learned, however, that it is best to turn the autofocus switch off and focus manually as autofocus just can't cope with the tiny variations in distance between the crystal and the dial.

The bokeh is beautiful though. All in all, it's well worth the extra cost over extension tubes and close-up filters.

I would post some pics to prove it but I can't show the latest ones yet... h34r:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I used a set of macro filters on mt Nikon D50 for quite a while before I bought a dedicated macro lens (Nikkor 60mm if you're interested). Got some very (imho anyway ) results with them and was extremely surprised at how good they were for the minimal outlay. I think they were around Â£15 inc postage off fleabay. Two thinks are pretty much essential with them though, a tripod and a remote shutter release. I use manual everything so never had any issues with exposure or focus.

A few pics taken with them.














































HTH.

Gary


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

The lenses arrived so I've been having a go; not as impressive as those Omega shots though!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Not bad at all Rich 

Really good actually...


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Not bad, think i will have to invest at some point then


----------



## melvinolotus (Feb 17, 2008)

mattbeef said:


> Not bad, think i will have to invest at some point then


I'd buy a secondhand 100mm Minolta Macro lens- SUPERB!!


----------

